# Sprawy forum >  narzędzia moderatora

## Karaoke

Nie mam dziś możliwości zgłaszania postów jako spam, dubel itp.

----------


## Karaoke

Mam problem z zaznaczeniem postów użytkownika o nicku Kika - jako spam

----------


## tk

moge prosic o link do tych postów?, 
sprawdze wszystkie uprawnienia i dzialanie

pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Wszystko jest w Dziale - opinie o kosmetykach /sporo tego/.

----------


## tk

witam, dodalem Pani uprawnienia do tego działu

pozdrawiam

----------


## Karaoke

Do jakich Działow mam uprawnienia, bo nie wszędzie mogę zgłosić duplikaty tematów jak np.  http://medyczka.pl/dhea-eljot-opinie-10801

----------


## Karaoke

dzisiaj jest zalew spamów w ginekologii - mam nadzieję że ktos nad tym zapanuje ?

----------

